# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ναυτικά ατυχήματα πλοίων της ποντοπόρου >  Πρόσκρουση του πλοίου Jolly Nero στον πύργο ελέγχου στο λιμάνι της Γένοβας

## pantelis2009

*ΠΛΟΙΟ ΠΡΟΣΕΚΡΟΥΣΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΥΡΓΟ ΕΛΕΓΧΟΥ**Τραγωδία στο λιμάνι της Γένοβας**Τρεις νεκροί, τέσσερις τραυματίες και δέκα αγνοούμενοι είναι ο μέχρι στιγμής απολογισμός της της πρόσκρουσης του εμπορικού πλοίου Jolly Nero στον πύργο ελέγχου που βρίσκεται στην είσοδο του λιμανιού της Γένοβας.

Οι μέχρι στιγμής πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι η πρύμνη του πλοίου προσέκρουσε στον πύργο ελέγχου, προκαλώντας, ουσιαστικά, την κατάρρευση του μεγαλύτερου τμήματος του κτηρίου.
Μία εκ των νεκρών πιστεύεται ότι είναι γυναίκα, περίπου 30 ετών, ενώ οι άλλοι δύο άνδρες. Οι τραυματίες διακομίστηκαν σε νοσοκομείο, ενώ τα σωστικά συνεργεία ανέφεραν ότι δεν έχει διαπιστωθεί πού βρίσκονται παγιδευμένοι οι αγνοούμενοι. Εικάζουν ότι μπορεί κάποιοι να έχουν παγιδευτεί στον ανελκυστήρα του πύργου ελέγχου που έπεσε στο νερό ή απλά έχουν χαθεί στη θάλασσα. 
Μετά την πρόσκρουση άρχισαν ολονύχτιες έρευνες στη θάλασσα γύρω από τον πύργο. Ένα ελικόπτερο πετούσε συνεχώς πάνω από το μόλο του λιμανιού, φωτίζοντας το σημείο της θάλασσας όπου πρέπει να βρίσκονται οι αγνοούμενοι, ώστε να μπορέσουν να διευκολυνθούν οι συνεχείς προσπάθειες των δυτών . 
Η αιτία της πρόσκρουσης - ανθρώπινο λάθος ή μηχανική βλάβη, δεν έχει διευκρινιστεί προς το παρόν. Οπως ανέφερε μέλος του πληρώματος, αιτία είναι πιθανώς μηχανική βλάβη, καθώς δυο από τις μηχανές σταμάτησαν ξαφνικά, να λειτουργούν.

Πηγή
*

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στο βίντεο παρακάτω φαίνονται οι ζημιές στον πύργο του VTS

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

Τραγικότατος ο θάνατος, ειδικά αυτών που ήταν μέσα στον ανελκυστήρα που κινούνταν όταν έπεσε πάνω του η πρύμνη του πλοίου....  Κυριολεκτικά, ο πρώτος αριθμός του λαχείου, που κανένας δεν θέλει να σηκώσει...Ακόμα, στο δημοσίευμα αναφέρεται κατάσχεση του πλοίου με εντολή της εισαγγελικής αρχής, και σύλληψη του πλοιάρχου.  Όμως, εκείνη την ώρα στη γέφυρα του πλοιόυ ήταν, ως όφειλε, ο πιλότος, και το θεωρώ δύσκολο  να μπορέσει με κάποιο τρόπο να μοιρασθεί οποιαδήποτε ευθύνη με τον πλοίαρχο...    :Bi Polo: 


πηγή

----------

